# Brown Vinegar



## lisbet (Dec 30, 2004)

Am trying to find out, "exactly what is Brown Vinegar?" This is a mystery to me! 

Every once in a while I run across a recipe that calls for Brown Vinegar. I have one recipe for pickled Italian egg plant and another for a pot roast that specifies it in the ingredient list.

Is it plain cider vinegar, rice vinegar, or perhaps a malt vinegar? I have noticed that when cider vinegar gets old it tends to turn brownish.


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

Here in the UK, brown vinegar is malt vinegar. We usually put it on our chips (fries) along with salt.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I've heard cider vinegar referred to as brown vinegar, but only a couple of times. I bet that brown vinegar may have different meanings in different countries.

shel


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

I think brown vinegar would be malt vinegar.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

So do I, but then I'm British and malt vinegar is used a lot here!


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ishbel,

i have heard brown vinegar used to describe: Malt, apple cider, balsamic and even rice vinegar.

here is a list of vinegars:
Glossary - Vinegar

According to this descriptive page, only malt vinegar has intentionally added caramel colour to make it brown... so maybe malt is the most probable one.

Luc H.


----------



## lisbet (Dec 30, 2004)

After reading the postings on this thread, I am pretty sure brown vinegar is Malt Vinegar. Especially after seeing the webpage, that "Luc H" so kindly pointed me to....it states "ideal for pickles and most chutneys". 

Thanks everyone...ChefTalk is really great!!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Interesting, Luc H. Here it's only malt vinegar that is so described! The others seem to go by their 'real' name


----------

